
Former Sysadmin Accused of Planting “Time Bomb” in Company's Database - campuscodi
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/former-sysadmin-accused-of-planting-time-bomb-in-companys-database/
======
anonymous_iam
This seems like the sort of crime that the CFAA was intended for. He was a
trusted insider for 14 years, and then this. Also, he obviously wasn't very
competent if he didn't consider that the MAC address of the laptop would be
logged and traceable to him.

